# 1937 Monark Flo Cycle



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Oct 21, 2021)

*Here is a 37 Flo Cycle givin to me by my good buddy and Cabe member Carlton @fordsnake to put in our Local Bike Museum here in Fairfax,,on his behalf.The frame was out a tad and the fork was bent so our very own Joe Breeze took care of those issues.The bike was missing a few things ,,seat,pedals ,chain ,speedo drive ,cable and the speedo.I am not to familar with these,but I do believe the rear fender may not be correct.,and The Speedo Pod was a re pop,,other then that I did my best to get it lookin good,,with a no budget.Brant set us up with the pedals and seat,,which I cleaned up,,and Tyler came through with the period correct pump,,I had a re po Clipper Speedo,,and found a key which fit but not the correct style.I used White Diamond to polish,,Eastwood Paint,Black (seat)and Cad color(stand) and made a front flap leather cut and dyed from Org..It was fun to learn bout these bikes,,would love to see a photo of the speed o cable ran through the truss rod,,and a big thanks to Ratrodz,here,for the insight,,and the final photo is me passing it off to Joe,,cause The Flo Had to Go,Enjoy











































































*


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 21, 2021)

Looking good, Rudy/Joe.
Nice work!
If Gustave Eiffel made bikes, it would’ve been the Flo Cycle.
Those bikes are amazing!


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks Rudy.


----------



## catfish (Oct 21, 2021)

Very nice !!!


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 21, 2021)

@RUDY CONTRATTI 










Pics compliments of @Glenn Rhein


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 21, 2021)

Nice work Rudy!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 21, 2021)

It looks fabulous Rudy!   The museum must be so happy to get that bike.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 22, 2021)

Wow! What a beauty! Which museum is it at?


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 22, 2021)

Stunning !!!!!!!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Oct 22, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## Nashman (Oct 22, 2021)

WOW.......Great job!!


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 22, 2021)

Very beautiful bike!!


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 23, 2021)

What a Great Looking Bike !!!
Style my friend there , sleek , shiny
Complex in it own ways like no other ! 
Thanks for posting This , great story !

Mark
Rudy my friend hope all is Well for You , Wifey, Pup and the rest of the Gang that call themselves by the Contratti Name.


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 23, 2021)

Rolling art at its finest! Nice work Rudy!


----------



## gkeep (Oct 24, 2021)

Bravo to everyone involved! What a great addition to the exhibits! Can't wait to get out and enjoy the museum again.


----------



## Dra (Nov 4, 2021)

No words unbelievable


----------

